# Problem beim Öffnen WinCC 6.2



## 1schilcher (26 Juni 2007)

Hallo, habe wincc 6.2 + SQL Server 2005 +SP1+Hotfix installiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei. NUR - wenn ich ein neues Projekt anlege, und es wieder schließe - kann ich das Projekt nicht mehr laden. Beim Laden des Projektes dauert es ca. eine halbe Minute und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung - Der Datenbankkontext existiert nicht oder ist ungültig - Hat jemand von euch das Problem schon mal gehabt? Habe den Rechner sogar schon mal komplett formatiert und neu Aufgesetzt - immer das Gleiche! Was kann ich machen?


----------



## RobertH (6 Juli 2007)

Ich habe den gleichen Fehler. Wird mit dem "fehlerhaften Rechner" (Problem tritt nur auf einem PC677 mit WinXP MultiLanguage und Noton Ghost 12 auf) irgend ein Projekt einmal geschlossen, so taucht beim nächsten mal Öffnen dieser Fehler auf. Anfangs funktionierte dieser Rechner noch einwandfrei, bis ich dann irgendwelche Einstellungen gemacht habe?!

Anfangs hatte ich folgenden Fehler: "Cannot open WinCC project - Project Manager for configured server is not running. Check the computer name of the server". Ich bin seitdem mit Siemens in Kontakt. Das erneute Setzen der Sicherheitseinstellungen von WinCC brachte für diesen Fehler Erfolg.


----------



## 1schilcher (6 Juli 2007)

*Setzen der Sicherheitseinstellungen*

Hallo, kannst du das mit dem neu setzen der Sicherheitseinstellungen ein wenig genauer erklären. Habe jetzt wieder WinCC 6.0 installiert - möchte aber irgendwann schon auf 6.2 umsteigen!


----------



## RobertH (9 Juli 2007)

Hallo, die Sicherheitseinstellungen kann man im Startmenü setzen(SIMATIC\SimaticSecurityControl\All Settings).

Mein Problem war die deaktivierte Netzwerkkarte. V6.2 benötigt anscheinend mindestens eine um richtig zu funktionieren. (Tipp von Siemens)


----------

